# finding a 45-70



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone know of any gun shops that have any 45-70 marlins or henrys in stock?
i don't want to order one online.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Valley in Lancaster Ohio had quite a few couple weeks ago.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Bass Pro in Rossford had two of them a couple of days ago.

One was the 18inch and a half big loop lever and the other was the 22inch.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the replies, i've been to many websites of gun dealers that claim to have them in stock but they really don't. i guess if gunbroker has them they consider that in stock. i've contacted 5 local gun shops via their contact link about the gun i'm intersted in, and not one of them has replied back. i guess i missed the boat when firearm purchasing went online.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Woodbury Outfitters has Marlin lever actions in 18.5" and 22". $589.00 for either. It's in their flyer this month: 
http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/Flyers/050314/050314_BG2.html

It's about a 100 mile drive for you though.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

buckeye dan said:


> Woodbury Outfitters has Marlin lever actions in 18.5" and 22". $589.00 for either. It's in their flyer this month:
> http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/Flyers/050314/050314_BG2.html
> 
> It's about a 100 mile drive for you though.


yep that's a pretty good drive, if they're open tomorrow it might make for a nice road trip though. thanks


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

talked to 7 gun shops today, sounds like finding an 1895 classic is going to be tough. said they were selling them as fast as they get them.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Kames Sporting goods has some in stock a friend was there today and called me.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks going to call them right now. and the list has gone to 10 that i've called today.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

johnrude said:


> Kames Sporting goods has some in stock a friend was there today and called me.


thanks a lot, they have 9 in stock, going down first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

bought one today. gun looked good, stock fit looked nice, action is stiff but smooth, sights were good. fired one round out of it at my burn barrel about 60 yards, hit pretty much right where i was aiming. recoil didn't seem to be all that bad. cylced rounds just fine. there was another guy there that bought one also. they had plenty of 45-70 ammo, as well as .444 and .450. hopefully i got a good one, time will tell. now what scope to put on it ?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You will want a quality scope to deal with recoil over time. You probably didn't think recoils was too bad since you are a former slug gun hunter (at least I assume as much)

Do you remember what brand of .444 ammo they had?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I put a Nikon 3-9 X 40 BDC 300 Slughunter on mine. It is rugged enough for the recoil and the BDC in spot on for the 45-70 . I shot a 3 shot group today that cut one hole 3\4 of an inch in diameter on the bull at 100 yards. So they are a very accurate scope. That's with Hornady Leverevolution 325 grain. Fantastic load.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

> Do you remember what brand of .444 ammo they had?


hornady leverevolution for sure. they had quite a bit of federal stuff also, but can't recall if they had that in .444. federal was quite a bit more expensive than the hornady.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

FAB said:


> I put a Nikon 3-9 X 40 BDC 300 Slughunter on mine. It is rugged enough for the recoil and the BDC in spot on for the 45-70 . I shot a 3 shot group today that cut one hole 3\4 of an inch in diameter on the bull at 100 yards. So they are a very accurate scope. That's with Hornady Leverevolution 325 grain. Fantastic load.



i'm thinking this scope 
Leupold® UltimateSlam® Muzzleloader/Shotgun Scope
2-7 x 33 , what base and height rings?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

My brother put that same scope on his Marlin and it is a good fit for the gun. There were some subtle differences between his scope and my Nikon. One being the thickness of the cross hairs on the duplex area of the reticle . His are thicker on the Leupold and cover a one inch bull at 100 yard. The Nikon is thinner in that area and the bull remains very visible and easy to pick up in the scope. The other is in the detent of the wndage and elevation turrets. The Leupold has a very soft detent while the Nikon has a noticable click stop at each mark. The Nikon also has a zero reset to the turret in other words once you have your scope zeroed in. You raise up the turret wheel and set it back to zero so any future moves are easy to calculate and still let you return to original zero. 

As far as the base that is a regular base for a 336 Marlin, any gunshop should be able to supply that for you. The rings are Leupold weaver style rings not the twist in lock Leupold syle. They cost about $20.00 and you will want the high rings to keep the scope off the rear ramp of the guns open sights. I think the eye relief is near the same on both scopes. At around 4 inches and you want to use that much especially if you wear glasses. Set your scope in the rings so that you have to ease back from it just a little to get the proper field of view to compensate for the heavier clothes you wear during th season. That way when you throw the gun up it should come up clear on any target without having to move forward or back on the sope to get a full view.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FAB said:


> I shot a 3 shot group today that cut one hole 3\4 of an inch in diameter on the bull at 100 yards. So they are a very accurate scope. That's with Hornady Leverevolution 325 grain. Fantastic load.


I'm glad to hear this because I've got 80 rounds of the 325


----------

